# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  WhatsApp

## Jazrawy

*قروب مريخاب اون لاين واتساب 




*

----------


## Jazrawy

*يسعدنا  انضمام  الصفوه
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*مافاهم  حاجه
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*00966569036433
*

----------


## ستيفن وورغو

*0912756221
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*00966507425849
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياجزراوي

*

----------


## سوباوى

*اقتراح .... 
لو فى امكانية تغيير الاسم الى مريخاب اون لاين مثلا على حسب اسم المنبر 
وياريت لو يثبت البوست للاستفاده منه كنوته تلفونات لتسهيل التواصل بين الاعضاء لمن يرغب
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوباوى
					

اقتراح .... 
لو فى امكانية تغيير الاسم الى مريخاب اون لاين مثلا على حسب اسم المنبر 
وياريت لو يثبت البوست للاستفاده منه كنوته تلفونات لتسهيل التواصل بين الاعضاء لمن يرغب



فى مجموعة بالمسمى دا اصلا موجودة
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*تمت  الاضافة  يا  صفوه  هدف  المجموعه  التواصل  بين  الصفوه  في  الأفراح  و  الاتراح  مع  القيام  بأدوار  أخرى  للمريخ  السوداني
                        	*

----------


## بيبو شريف

*00966541530507
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*تمت  الاضافه  يا  حبيب
                        	*

----------


## ودالامام

*0126447350
                        	*

----------


## دولي

*0554675046
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

فى مجموعة بالمسمى دا اصلا موجودة



مشكور يا ابن ادريس ما كان عندى علم
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*0999111009
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*00966508353816
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*صفوه  حلوين  عيني  بارده  بسحروكم ،  الحبيب  دولي  مفتاح  الدوله  ما  عرفتك  الإمارات  ولا  مكان  تاني  ما  ظبط  معاي تلفونك
                        	*

----------


## ود محمد على

*00966532361600
                        	*

----------


## احمد سليمان احمد

*00971502205658 أحمد سليمان
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود محمد على
					

00966532361600



تم.
تم
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

فى مجموعة بالمسمى دا اصلا موجودة



بس ما نفس الاعضاء...
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد سليمان احمد
					

00971502205658 أحمد سليمان



تم
تم
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*في واحد باسم مريخاب أون لاين يضم مجموعة كبيرة من شباب المنبر
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*0918270924
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*0912377221
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة habashi
					

في واحد باسم مريخاب أون لاين يضم مجموعة كبيرة من شباب المنبر



اهلين ياصفوة

المجموعة حدها الاقصى 50 عضو
وكثير من الاحباب كانت له الرغبة بالمشاركة
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*لا ياخ الآن المجموعة 100 عضو
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*0121622325
                        	*

----------


## احمد سليمان احمد

*تسلم يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة habashi
					

لا ياخ الآن المجموعة 100 عضو



تسلم 
صحيح الان 100
لكن وقتها تقريبا كانت 50

حتى لم نتمكن من التسجيل لان العدد اكتمل سريعاً
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*لا الناس دي بي هناك احتفال عدييييل غايتو الهلال كان خسر صباحيه و الدعوه عامه أسرع قبل تقفل المجموعه و الفرص محدوده
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*أسرع سجل اسمك
                        	*

----------


## sabry

*00971558007411
                        	*

----------


## هيثم مبارك

*اقتراح جميل والله 00966535053354
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*18317101014
                        	*

----------


## ود البشير

*0123078117
                        	*

----------


## ود شندي12

*00966535955707
                        	*

----------


## Muhammed

*0015196941206
                        	*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*00966568999578
                        	*

----------


## ودنورين

*00966554476689
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*صفوه يسدوا عين الشمس
                        	*

----------


## dema

*249122120152+
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*٠٠٩٦٦٥٤٣٨٤٤٩٥٣ 

ارجو الاضافة مشكورين
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*سجل ياجزراوي
                        	*

----------


## kartoub

*0912229585 kartoub
                        	*

----------


## حوته 1

*00966550736090
مرتضي حواتى ..
ملمومين في الحرم
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*الحبيب ود الرياض هل الرقم صحيح  ؟ 
البقيه تمت الاضافة
                        	*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*447874363884+
ومشكور يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## ياسر جبرالله

*0912387145
                        	*

----------


## aymon7

*00249123301600
ارجو الاضافه يا صفوه
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جزراوي و افتخر
					

الحبيب ود الرياض هل الرقم صحيح  ؟ 
البقيه تمت الاضافة



الحبيب جزراوي الرجا اعتماد الرقم التالي

٠٠٩٦٦٥٤١١٢٧٤٦٦
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*00966557236400
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*ما لقيتها ارجو الاضافة 
0121622325
                        	*

----------


## مجنون

*00966597558122
                        	*

----------


## ود شندي12

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جزراوي و افتخر
					

تمت  الاضافه  يا  حبيب



 ما أضفنا يا جزراوي  ليه ...
                        	*

----------


## ابوعبودى الصغير

*0912263639
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*مجموعة مريخاب اون لاين في الواتساب عمرها
اكثر من عامين منذ ان كان العدد لايزيد عن ال 50
والان بالمجموعة فرص تزيد عن ال 70 
عليه اعتقد لا داعي للتفرق والتباعد يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*الفرص التاحة الان في المجموعة القذيمة
بالضبط 64 فرصة
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*الفرص المتاحة الان في المجموعة القديمة
بالضبط 64 فرصة
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

الفرص التاحة الان في المجموعة القذيمة
بالضبط 64 فرصة



يا عم قبل عامين نحن في 2015 و الجديد شديد 
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوعبودى الصغير
					

0912263639



رقمك ما ظبط معاي يا حبيب هل يحتاج تعديل 
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*يا صفوه اي حد لم يتم اضافته تسجيل الرقم مره اخرى 
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*و بي هناك الناس دي اخر ونسه و انصرافيه حصل احبابك قفل المجموعه تقفل و يصعب اضافتك وقتها 
*

----------


## رامي علي

*رامي علي 0907961114
                        	*

----------


## الســـكاب

*00966540695056



*

----------


## Jazrawy

*تفاعل  منقطع  النظير  ماشاءالله  عليكم  صفوه  زي  الورد
                        	*

----------


## ود الزورات

*0918210624
                        	*

----------


## امير الشامى

*0917181000 نلتقي لنرتقي
                        	*

----------


## maxx48

*0912703410
وستبونا  معاكم
                        	*

----------


## ياسر جبرالله

*0912387145  كلاكت تانى مره
                        	*

----------


## د.فاضل

*00966596938241
                        	*

----------


## سودان المريخ

*00966562206490
ابوفراس
                        	*

----------


## alamal

*0014439853682
                        	*

----------


## حوته 1

*جزراوي ما جاتنى منكم اى رسالة 
00966550736090
                        	*

----------


## ASHOSM

*ارجو الاضافة مشكورين 00966537498462
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*0096892705679
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*00971504450983
                        	*

----------


## Consultant

*ارجو الاضافة مشكورين 00966506265258
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*الشكر  لكل  الصفوه ،  أن  شاءالله  عندنا  مقترح  في  القروب  تكريم  نجم  مباراة  المريخ  السوداني  و  عزام  التنزاني  بالخرطوم  مبلغ  مالي  و  وشاح  باسم  مريخاب  بلا  حدود  و  سيتم  التنسيق  مع  إحدى  الصحف  الرياضيه  للتكريم  و  دي  واحده  من  أهداف  القروب  أي  مباراة  افريقية  بالخرطوم  سيتم  تكريم نجم  المباراه  كحافز  تشجيعي  و  بالله  التوفيق
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*0097455566518
                        	*

----------


## Aladdin

*00966543896710
                        	*

----------


## Husamwax

*0912399758
                        	*

----------


## العنيد الكبير

*00966569977510
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*00966501444922

بس ما تنمو لينا زى القروبات التانية
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*الشكر   لكل  الصفوه
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*قبل  لحظات  تشرفنا  في  القروب  بانضمام  حاتم  محمد  أحمد  و  جاري  التنسيق  لاستضافته  في  لقاء  من  نار  يتناول  قضية  الساعة  موضوع  أبعاد  ابراهومه في  حالة  جلوسه  معنا سيتم  بث  الحلقه  في  المنبر  لاحقاً
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*كنت  في  اتصال  هاتفي  بالكابتن  حاتم  محمد  أحمد  و  سجل  في  كرسي  القروب  الساخن  بعد  دقائق
                        	*

----------


## hagar

*00249905968599
                        	*

----------


## alhawii

*هشام الحاوى 0013193219309
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*0912530098
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*بالغته يا أستاذ ابراهيم فاتك مولد اليوم.
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*00971566438306
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*الأبيض ضميرك ما حصلت المولد كمان.
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*هو المولد ده كان فيهو شنو يا ساتى !!!
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*ما بنقدر نتكلم لكن و قت تدخل حتشوف بنفسك.
                        	*

----------


## comndan

*00971564841884
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*00966509816236      لحقونا  المولد
                        	*

----------


## مروان احمد

*00966566362467 ارجو الاضاااااااااااااافه ومشكورين
                        	*

----------


## majedsiddig

*نرجو الاضافه 0097455842472
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*00966569824002
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*00966508259670
                        	*

----------


## المكاجر

*مصطفى السناري0901776686
                        	*

----------


## نور الدين مسيكه

*00966551537199
                        	*

----------


## mageedy62

*0919250200  عبد المجيد يس ...mageedy62
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*وتاااااااني  يا  الحبيب جزراوي عايزين نلحق المولد ..وتس 00966509816236وفي الانتتظار  ..جهودكم مقدرة ..
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*v.nice
*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*00966507037383
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*ابو احمد
00249128530222
                        	*

----------


## بكري الشفت

*00966530771570
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*0914300000
الحارث عبدالرحيم 

*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*00966500972159
                        	*

----------


## بكري الشفت

*00966530771570

للمرة التانية لحقونا
*

----------


## تشافيز الاحمر

*ضيفونا معاكم 0912481181
*

----------


## Husamwax

*تاني  912399758

*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*00966504165460
                        	*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*0096895302448
                        	*

----------


## بكري الخواض

*0122304484 نرجو الاضافه بكري الخواض


*

----------


## الامير

*اتشرف بالانضمام 
0913483292
                        	*

----------


## كروبين

*كروبين 
00249912944682
اضيفونى معكم
                        	*

----------


## shkoko

*0912306130 نتشرف بالانضمام
                        	*

----------


## ابومنزر

*00966501251616 ضروري ياصفوي
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​0122435129
*

----------


## سيف الدين عمر عثمان

*0123625627
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*00966544124625
*

----------


## nadirhm1

*09126323242
                        	*

----------


## tolowss

*نتشرف بالانضمام... انا محمد عثمان من كسلا.... 0912671562
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*الشكر للجميع

*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*اين القروب با حزيراوى
0096895302448
                        	*

----------


## حسن قاسم

*في الانتظار
                        	*

----------


## كريم عبدالله

*0915108868
                        	*

----------


## ابوبكر رحمة الله

*يسعدنى انا اتقدم لضمى لقروب مريخاب واتساب
                        	*

----------


## ابوبكر رحمة الله

*ارجو اضافتى فى قروب مريخاب اون لاين
00201154169189
                        	*

----------


## عاصم عثمان حمد

*00966507667394


*

----------


## Jazrawy

*ان  شاء  الله  تتم  الإضافة  المسجلين  أخيراً  ونعتذر  للتاخير  لعدم  دخولي  البوست من  فترة  طويلة  جداً
                        	*

----------


## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*00966507296940
                        	*

----------

